# 2013 99 Cents Only stores



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh I got all excited seeing the title and thinking they had started halloween. 99 Cent Only Stores are a great source. Been shopping there for halloween the past two years. 

The coveralls are a good idea. I'll have to check them out. And glad to see they have the turf squares again. i bought a few to cover one of my gravesites last year.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I recently went there and bought some more striped "witch" knee socks and a resin frog,


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

I checked out the local 99 cent store on Saturday. No Halloween, and I didn't ask anyone about it so I'm glad to hear that you did, and that it should be out next week. I picked up a couple of the solar lighted rocks and a really nice quality Time Life publication called Titanic The Tragedy That Shook the World" (regular price $12.99). I also bought another Time Life publication called "Bob Dylan/Forever Young/50 Years of Song" (also originally $12.99). Of course, now that I'm old, I love Bob Dylan, but when I was a little kid I thought his voice was kinda scary!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

That's a good idea on stuffing the coveralls. Never thought of that before. After Halloween, you could just throw the whole thing away and you'd only be out a dollar. Beats storing a bunch of life-sized props for the next year.

Thanks!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I miss this store so very much. There were years that I skipped DT altogether, in favor of it. Now that I live in IL, I am SOL. (how many acronyms can I fit into this message?) 

I "liked" their FB page, and asked when Halloween will make it to their website. They told me September!! Then they said that I could order online and pick up at the store...so I went back to the website, and sure enough, they don't ship like DT does. *ugh* I could have cried, honestly.

Luckily, the post made it to the News Feed, and an out of state friend offered to pick up whatever I wanted, and ship it to me. So ya know I'll be stalking this thread to see what's available, and hope it's at her store, too. It's a shame that they don't ship though, I intended to make bulk purchases!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

This is my favorite 99 cent/dollar store. Besides some great Halloween stuff that the other stores don't carry, they have a bigger variety of food and even carry fresh fruits and vegetables.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks to TheMonsterSquad I made a trip to my 99 Cent Only Store today. Loved your idea of the coveralls as a body form part. Bought 10 of the coveralls and that should get me through a number of years even if some fall part. I loved that these had zippers too. I also noticed the Solar Rocks, and picked up 3 to add to my DT collection. 99 Cent Only had a similar style solar dancing flower in as DT. Also spotted the various grass panels TMS posted a photo of. 

I did ask the check out clerks if they had seen any halloween come into the back and that was a negative. Right now they had a ton of luau on the shelves. So if you missed out on it at DT, check 99 Cent Only out. Everything from bamboo tiki torches (I did a flaming tiki torch tutorial using these with a Oriental Trading Company's flaming torch), pool noodles, rafia grass skirts, to those battery-operated window alarms (there's a link to a tutorial mentioned on HF but posted on another site using these to arm your props should someone decide to pick them up and make off with them--the alarm will sound once disturbed). 

Can't wait to see what 99 Cent Only gets in. It's usually different and unique enough from DT to make it a worthwhile Halloween stockup stop.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Haven't had a chance to stop at a store again yet, though I should this week. In the meantime here's some steampunk-y gauges I made for a larger prop for the laboratory. These started out as Spiderman yo-yos from the 99 Cents Only store.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Great gauges! Looks like you're a fellow Allen H. fan.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll have a few photos to post of the Halloween aisle still being stocked at the 99 Cent Only Store near me. The Erlenmeyer flasks are back this year as well as body parts; and zombie body parts are new this year I think. The aisle was carted off to prevent access as in prior years and I did my best to get a picture of what I could. The staff said they would open it up next week. Suspect other locations are in the process as well.





























Can't wait!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

My store is stocked and the halloween aisle is open. The halloween section is half stocked, there's still another long set of shelves to go, but the stuff I've seen already is pretty dang awesome. I ended up spending about $30. Many pictures incoming, I'll break this up into a few different posts.

I like these finger necklaces



















Last year I was a little annoyed that all of the weapons were GITD. It looks like someone out there likes me, cause they have some more realistic weapons this year.










Last year they had bottle labels in three sizes, for 2 liters, wine bottles and beer bottles. All I could find so far this year is wine bottle labels. Hopefully they'll get more sizes out later.










Zombie limbs! Paint job looks pretty good too



















Skelly torsos are back! Though for some reason they have random sprays of black paint this year










Black and gray rats, instead of just the black that DT has


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

I got eight of these chair covers. This is a great deal IMO


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

These barbequed hands I thought were pretty cool




























Little hard to tell but these are crows plus brown felt owls


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

These little figures and signs are made of metal. Pretty nice quality














































These beakers are awesome. They had just clear beakers last year, this year they've added red, green and purple, and the "toxic" label is a little more realistic that the skull and cross bones. I'm doing a mad scientist theme, so I really like these. I bought two of each new color, and when I got home I confirmed they do in fact glow under blacklight.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Trying to do something new with the blucky skull I guess. Still looks ridiculous to me




























I thought this was intriguing. My mad science lab is blacklight-lit, so I already have some of the green blacklight-reactive webbing, but I haven't seen the orange before.










I thought these wooden signs were really nice










I thought these were awesome as well. They're blow molds but much much better looking that the usual blucky skull



















The butcher-wrapped heart looks very similar or the same as the DT one, but the brain is much thicker and bigger and looks much better than what's at DT


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

These are individual bundles of black roses. Thought this was a cool way to display them


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Some nice tombstones, a little larger than the DT tombstones










I missed this one during my first pass. They’ve got some scene setters for much less than Spirit. I grabbed three of these.










This was my favorite find. They have a bunch of monster-themed rubber duckies that are cute as hell, including Frankenstein, the Mummy, a Reaper, a Devil, and several others. I initially dismissed these as too cutesy, but on the drive home I realized how funny it would be to have a bunch of these floating in the pool during our halloween party, even if it doesn't necessarily fit the theme. So I'll have to go back to pick them up.










That's it for now. Like I said, they were still working on filling the rest of the shelves, and there were a few things obviously missing like the lenticular portraits, so I'm expecting there will be more next time I visit. I know this store is not accessible for some people, so thought I'd do detailed photos so those outside of the store's territory can at least live vicariously (if not demand that their relatives make a visit for them, lol)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, do they ever have a nice selection... They blow Dollar Tree away, particularly this year's (mostly) uninspired offerings. Pretty bad (but nice, of course) when a dollar store has nearly as much merchandise as a Halloween store such as Spirit


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd take the mdse at Spirit over any dollars store though if it were the same price! Thanks for all the photos TheMonsterSquad!! I'm jealous. I couldn't do anything but stand there and look in. They guard this aisle like crazy until their done. Been thru it a few years already and really had hoped they were set up. Your photos however help me plan what I do want to go back for. 

Nice to see the torso's still around. Think this is the 3rd year maybe. Recommend stocking up on those for anyone... for projects down the road you haven't anticipated. They are pretty good looking for a skeleton and you can't beat the price. The flasks like I mentioned are nice. I bought clear ones before and will try to remove the skull on them, just because I prefer it plain. Didn't notice any beakers. I need a few of the little heads they have for some jar projects. They do seem to have quite a bit of mdse from prior years, just like Dollar Tree. Too bad those nice portraits someone posted they got a few years back haven't resurfaced. They weren't the small ones Dollar Tree had. I always look for those in case they do come back.

Of the new stuff I noticed was the severed packaged hands. Don't recall those before and will get some of them. Assume they are spongy like the organs? Hope so. Not sure if I care for the zombie parts although I might pick up a few of the forearm and outstretched hand items. Could probably use a few of the giant padlock/chains and might pick up a couple of the rubber duckie guys for my carnival. Otherwise I think I'm pretty well set.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh, several things I would absolutely LOVE to have. I wish I knew someone who lived close so I could have them ship me some things.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

The torsos are definitely a good buy, I agree. I picked up about four before I moved away from store territory. I see that Wal-mart has something similar this year, and they're quite expensive in comparison. 

I don't see any 3-4 inch foam skulls (sans glitter). I was really hoping to find some, guess I will just have to try my hand at papier mache. I do like the looks of the skulls on the hanging things next to the blow-mold skulls. They have some tattered looking cloth attached to them, and their mouths are open. Torn down to just a plain skull, those could be useful to me!

Thanks for all of the photos!


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the pics! Need to get to mine to see if they have started stocking. See lots of goodies I want!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been pouring over all the pictures since last night. Now I have a big long list of what I want. Hubby just walked by and says, "You know, 100 times $1 equals $100." LOL

My list includes: beakers and toxic cup for the mad lab, another skele torso or two, the pirate head garland, the little zombie head with neck, purple cutlery sets (into purple this year for some reason), the brick wall covers for my medieval theme, the red bow tie for my skele who will be playing at the organ, and a polka-dot tie for one of my clowns this year. I am sure a few extras will make their way into my cart as well. But, probably not 100, for gosh sakes.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I would like a lot of things I see, but the closest one to me is 154 miles away!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Stopped back in to pick up the rubber duckies. I don't usually go in for the cute stuff at all, but for some reason these goofy things really appeal to me. The fact they're only a dollar apiece probably helps a lot.










I don't have a picture of this, but when I was there I saw they had some "Nightmare Gloves," which are exactly what you're thinking they are. They're all black, but could be repainted. They're probably not good enough for the scrutiny you'd get for a costume, but if you were creating a whole Nightmare on Elm Street scene and needed a bunch of gloves for set dressing, this would be a good way to do that cheaply.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I didn't hold back at the 99-Cent-Only Store today. LOL. Here's photos. I like to use the wall clings on my Secret Reaper mailing boxes. The brain is much larger than those at Dollar Tree. 


















Found some stuff for my ringmaster and clown this year. I thought the key wall hanging would be great for anyone doing a haunted hotel theme.



















And I bought six of these wooden stand-up crows. They are a bit glittery, but they will be good silouettes in the windows.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Well we were in the area of my 99 Cent Only Store today and I knew better than to trust the staff with the answer of "next week" for when their halloween would be accessible. Sure enough people were in there gobbling it up. Glad I decided to run in. Always trust your intuition. Some items were already looking a bit picked over and limited in numbers.

I bought a few of the same items you did Paint. I already had that polka dot tie from last year for one of my clowns, as well as the dungeon skelly panel, and torso skelly. Picked up a bow tie for one of my props this one black, didn't see the red, two clip on hats of different sizes, one black and one purple. I missed out on the hats when BuyCostumes had that fantanstic sale a number of months ago. These were pretty decent weight for a buck. I think these will sell out quickly. Wish I had seen the top hat you bought, looks nice. Bought 4 of the 14-inch yard stake boney arms (a million uses for those in scenes), a black Sharpie marker (million uses as well), and finally even though we don't have garage windows on our garage door, the doublesided 15 x 15 inch Garage Window Decorations (4-pk) of outstretched hands or zombie hands--clear film with black silhouttes of hands. Sure those will come in handy in a scene somewhere and save me some time. Hopefully there will be more halloween coming in and some restocking. Noticed some bloody creepy cloth but didn't see the regular black/gray or even plain dirty white.

I have to say that I have been the least impressed with the quality of the items so far this year than any other year. The paint job on a bunch of what I saw was not that good. Now sure, a lot of you turn this stuff to works of art anyway, but I always look for decent looking stuff to begin with. No lab beakers as I had surmised earlier looking in the closed aisle. Too bad. Anyone seeing these in your store? Also really wanted to pick up the 6-inch or so high hanging heads _with hair on_ _them_ that they had last year. Didn't see those either. Really had hoped to find them. Need a few for a project I wanted to do. Happy with what I bought however and might go back for a few more things or something else you guys find with a to-die-for-use for! Don't laugh. It happens all the time.


----------



## lawlaydee (Aug 23, 2013)

The Monster Squad-which store in AZ did you go to?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

GOS, you are right. Now I want the skeleton arm yard stakes!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I love that mural! I used to have one, but it isn't in my things anymore. I guess it got left behind somehow, in the move. That's one reason I wish we had a 99CO store here in IL. I double checked the skeleton torso prices at Wal-mart yesterday. Yeah, they're a little different, but they're $10 there! I still have mine from 99CO, thank goodness!



Paint It Black said:


> I didn't hold back at the 99-Cent-Only Store today. LOL. Here's photos. I like to use the wall clings on my Secret Reaper mailing boxes. The brain is much larger than those at Dollar Tree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Today I turned the top hat into a ringmaster's hat using leftover Christmas ribbon and some bells. The example I was following cost $265 in someone's shop. It was of course a little nicer, LOL.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Seems like I cannot ever find enough skeleton hands, so I bought what they had left. 12" plus the dinky little stake end. 

Hoping I'll be able to bend them using a heat gun. Any suggestions/tips as I've never used the heat gun I bought from Harbor Freight several years ago?


----------



## Zaiden (Aug 7, 2013)

I wish we could get anything even close to that here in Australia! 
I am so freakin jealous right now. All this at your dollar type stores. We're lucky to get a 2 metre section of shelving at our stores, and even our cheap stores charge quite a bit. 
There are only about 50 things in those photos that we could use this year in our display.
I love the fence panels. And the sticker puzzles for ToT's. We get nothing like that over here.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

^Totally agree - I am so jealous. I saw a number of things in this thread that I would be able to use. Over in the UK stuff is coming out in dribs and drabs. I'm on hols this coming week so I will be prowling around the shops.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear you cannot get this kind of stuff overseas. Even here the selection on Halloween stuff has gone down hill though.

Update on the skeleton hands ---I popped the hand off & inserted wire into the fingers. They are now bendable.


----------



## Michellelee9 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Here's some of the things I got from my 99Only store*

I went to the 99cent store a couple weeks ago when I first found out they were putting up Halloween stuff. I went again this morning and they happened to be restocking inventory. 

There were a lot more great items that are still available. Such as; wrapped up fake organs, bloody knives, wooden yard signs, zombie window decals, skeleton face chair covers..etc.

I was able to pick up these items today...



Quick tip: Instead of buying 20ft of the caution tape in the Halloween aisle, go to the Home Improvement section where you will find a 75ft roll of caution tape. Same price and you get much more!


----------



## Michellelee9 (Sep 21, 2013)

Third picture from the bottom; the hanging decor (skeleton)....the body broke and fell off immediately after hanging it. Sure you can go and attach it back, but I don't have confidence that this item will hold up in even the smallest amount of wind. Best to keep this hanging indoors.

Out of all the things I bought at the 99cent store, this item was the only dud.


----------



## lkshop (Sep 6, 2013)

I so miss the 99¢ store. Used to go there all the time when I lived in Cali. Stuck with Dollar Tree here in Ohio, but I gotta say they have some pretty decent stuff this year. I bought some of their skulls, cut the eyes, nose and mouth out and painted with some stain and acrylic paint. Doesn't look too bad.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG....SO much awesome stuff for a buck buck....hehe, yeah in enjoy the wendy's chicken commerical!
I don't think i know of a 99 cent store anywhere near me  There are dollar trees everywhere but their selection sux badly compared to this store!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in today and things are starting to dwindle down. Still lots of halloween though spread out around the store. I found the men's bow ties I went back for, almost missed them and luckily they had enough for the props I planned on.

I saw the top hat someone posted a photo of and it's pretty nice felt like material, on the thick side. Also was impressed with their cowboy hats. Same thick quality in brown or black. And guess what? they have Creepy Crawler bugs, just like Dollar Tree's, same selection too. Didn't see those my last few trips in. I think I have enough ants though now  thanks to a fellow haunter here and Dollar Tree early in the summer.

Anyone looking for a chef's hat? They have a white paper fabric one. Cute baby halloween sleepers or whatever they call them--Little Terror and some pink skull girls outfits. 

Also new for me was a nice gold crown with jewels. Might make it into my pirate's booty and certainly nice for a castle theme. Hoping to make another run into the store later in the week after some assessing of what I still could use. I'll come back and post some photos of the above when I can.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And the rest:


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thought I was done with the 99-Cent store. But now I see I am not.


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on the 99 cent store. Got there yesterday and came back with quite a haul for around $70. Thanks to the great replies/ideas and going to have a great set up for a couple years now. Some quality not great (fake legs) while others very good.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Super Cool Stuff at 99 Cent Only today*

I got by today with just over $60 but was buying for myself and someone else, although most of it was mine. I picked up a bunch of those top hats and cowboy hats for my skeletons to wear for two different themes. Skellies in tuxes with top hats and red bows (add some of those this time, bought black before) are so classic. Really nice hats. Added two gold crowns as well. For 99 cents this stuff is pretty nice quality. 

This trip my store had finally stocked those really fanstastic looking swords someone posted about along time ago on this thread. Super nice for a buck, only bought two (for a posed sword fight maybe) but could easily see outfitting a bunch of skeletons with these. A couple of variations and colors as well so they won't all look the same.

Picked up some Hawaiian print swim trunks for my little skellies when I go to use our palms and Skelimingos for a quick theme. 

I never should have walked back to the toy section because found a heap of cool items there in addition to the swords. There is something called Appgear that uses different apps they've designed for your iPhone, iPad, etc. (available thru the Apple App Store and thru Goggle Play) for game play. And 99Cent is selling the boxes of little action figured I guess you would call them that go along with the apps*. One is Zombie Burbz High (4 game piece variations, retail $10), Akodomon (kind of weird little creatures), Foam Fighters Battle of Britian (foam airplanes--other battle planes as well, retail $10), Mysterious Ray Gun (kind of alien creatures one a brain with eyes and a tail), and then Alien Jailbreak (very alien looking creatures). All of these have multiple little characters packed in each box, so you get a number of the, for $1. The coolest Appgear I thought was Elite Command HR, which is a battle gun that you mount your iPhone onto and play the game that way. For a buck, this is really cool looking stuff. Great for prizes, xmas gifts, what have you. Try looking up the apps by searching for the "Appgear" name on the App Store or Google Play. These are all made by WowWee BTW. BEST BUY IN THE STORE IMO. 

*went to the AppStore and Zombie Burbz High, Akodomon, and Mysterious Ray Gun were all free apps. Didn't look up the others. 

One other thing I bought was a puzzle in a game board-like, long box called something like "Jigazo...Personalized Puzzle and CD". Box is still in car and just going off receipt which is truncated. It's puzzle pieces that all interlock but are sorted by coloration. You can use what they provide on the CD or use your own photos and this comes up with how to create a puzzle with these pieces that ends up looking like your photo. Pieces can be used over and over again on new images. I'll have to play with it later. Anyway thought I might have a skeleton kid putting together a puzzle that looks like Dracula or some other halloween monster. Could see this also being used for a party maybe or fun night with family. Not sure what section this would have been stocked in. Found two of them laying in the aisle on top of some other stuff. Bought both and didn't see them in games or books. I think both sections would be a good guess and figure these were the last two they had.

I don't know when I will get a chance yet to post photos but will do so hopefully this weekend. If you are intrigued by any of this definitely go and see what your store has in stock now (or will soon). 

Fun, fun trip in today.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's some of the items I wrote about above. Hadn't seen these signs before. Text is in glitter. Best I could tell says, Danger, Caution, Dead Zone and Spooky.




























Signs seem to go with these skull decorations and the flocked spiders in purple and green.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

These are the AppGear mobile game pieces. A WowWee product. Some of these are for iPads and other mobile devices, some just for iPhone, iPod, Android phones. The apps are Free (thru the Apple App Store and Google Play, demo versions there you can download without the use of the pieces). Tried out the Zombie Burbz game on my iPad and nicely done. You play as a zombie thwarting attacks from your human neighbors. Four different game packs for Zombie Burbz--Zombie Burbz High, Diner, Services and Avenue. I think they would be fun for kids to play with with or without the mobile game. Also see these AppGear products as nice prizes or just fun for your kids or family.










































This last AppGear works along side your iPhone or Android phone. Not sure if you can see image of it mounted onto the "gun" but you use it with the app game and it becomes a scene viewer if that makes sense.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last photos to post are of the really stunning looking $1 play swords mentioned previously. The swords are held in a sheath. Two colors, several styles. A well equipped skeleton army and/or castle battle scene would be enhanced with these guys.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

That's the real reason that I miss this store! They get cool things like these appgear items. I remember years ago when my oldest was younger, they had a bunch of different "Funkeys", which were characters that you plug into your USB port, and each one had different games on it. I think I bought one of each for him for different little gifts throughout the year.

They also carried the discontinued stock for Disney's LED suckers; they were 2/99 cents there. They had been a dollar or more each at Albertsons prior to that. The candy was shaped like a Disney character's head, and the tip of the plastic sucker stick had a red, yellow, or orange LED in it. There was a little push button at the bottom, and even though it was difficult, you could replace the batteries if necessary. I used those for creature eyes for a long time. I finally lost all of them the last time I moved. (well, I have one orange, and one red, out of about five creatures!)


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh, man,_ I miss the 99 Cent Store so much!_ There was one on Aviation Boulevard about a mile from my Redondo Beach cottage, and I practically lived there! Here in Orlando Florida, we have the Dollar Tree, but it's hardly the same. Sure do wish the 99 Cent Store would expand.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I see several items I would like to get!


----------



## pcman312 (Sep 26, 2013)

I wish I knew of a 99 cent store that stocked halloween decorations like that around here. Dollar Tree doesn't stock anything even close to that cool.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

Stopped in at a 99 Cents Only store today and had to check the Halloween aisle out. Much of the nicer stuff has already been sold, but in its place they brought out some stock I hadn't seen before. Of primary interest were some lenticular portraits. These portraits were much larger than the usual lenticulars carried by DT and the 99 Cents Only store, at around 10 x 12 inches including the frame. The frame is more 3D looking that the usual frame on these dollar store lenticulars also. I bought the one in this picture, along with a frame to put it in. They also had one of a bride, that turned into a blood-spattered bride holding a pickaxe, that I didn't get. Worth looking around for if you can find them.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, would love to have those witches potion bottles. Do they still have these anywhere? We don't have one of these stores, but I would drive into Dallas to find some for that price. Anyone have them still at their 99 cent stores willing to send them to me?????


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*A bit of 99 Cent Humor*

Watching Jay Leno tonight and he's doing his _Things you Find at the 99 Cent Store_ that are misprints, poorly translated from overseas, etc. Had a few halloween items on tonight. Like one of those stuffed ghosts. Only this one instead of saying Boo says Doo. Had one of those blowmold skulls and on the bottom it says Warning Choking Hazzard. He comments, now if your 3-year old can put this skull in his mouth to choke on it you have much bigger problem. Last halloween item was a costume accessory labeled Disguise Set. It was a headband with pink bunny ears and a white fluffy tail. He's like yes if you put this on no one will know who you are! Funny segment.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

I stopped in a 99 Cents Only store today. They're down to one aisle of Halloween and are starting to put Christmas up, but even so I still found stuff I hadn't seen before. These are made by Don Post! and from what I can tell are just as nice quality as other latex appliances you can get for 8-15 dollars. This store continues to impress me when it comes to Halloween bargains.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I like those bug eyes. Don't remember those in my store either but then again last time I was in I think I mentioned seeing some new stuff. May stop by my store tomorrow and check out. There's a Grocery Outlet not that far away and I'm hoping they still have these small 12-15 inch skellies I saw a few weeks ago....probably gone but worth the stop. The skellies that size I've been seeing in DT and 99 Cent are made of a cheapy looking plastic and the Grocery Outlet ones are of the same material the old Wallys are made of.

i'm also hoping that 99 Cent still has the toy swords in stock with the sheaths. My GrandinRoad Set of Faces need some medieval costuming for a Templar's coffin relief.


----------

